# Why you dont want to overcharge a capacitor !!!



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

The Slo Mo Guys use high speed cameras to show just what happens when you overcharge a capacitor.

Mind you these aren't even super capacitors !!!!


Do NOT try this at home !!! LOL









What Overloaded Capacitors Look Like When Captured On Camera At 7,500 Times Slower Than Natural Sight | Digg


The Slow Mo Guys blew up a bunch of capacitors and captured the results at 187,500 frames per second, or roughly 7,500 times slower than the human eye.




digg.com


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Ah, memories... In 10th grade electronics shop, for fun and excitement we would occasionally explode caps by sticking them in 120 vac workbench outlets.

Don't try that at home, kiddos!


----------

